# Exercise Toys - iFetch vs. GoDogGo



## lily cd re

I just throw the ball myself figuring it is exercise for me too! I can't really answer your question, but do suggest that you incorporate plenty of mental exercise for Jasmin. I find that mental exercise can be as good at wearing out an active puppy as physically running around does. More importantly they learn from it.


----------



## hollyollyc

lily cd re said:


> I just throw the ball myself figuring it is exercise for me too! I can't really answer your question, but do suggest that you incorporate plenty of mental exercise for Jasmin. I find that mental exercise can be as good at wearing out an active puppy as physically running around does. More importantly they learn from it.


Couldn't agree more.  This little rascal is constantly asking to play fetch.

I give her puzzle games and also work on training. Currently working on long distance park it, stay, wait and paw, spin, and heel (always working on this one).


----------



## lily cd re

Heeling is always a work in progress! I am sure you will do great no matter what you decide on. I hope someone who has one or the other of the ball throwers weighs in for you.


----------



## roxieyap

I think playing ball with your dog is better because it is also an effective form of bonding activity with your dog. Plus, you can incorporate other routines while doing it so it becomes more interesting. :act-up:


----------



## hollyollyc

Oh yes, absolutely. I already incorporate lots of things as I have previously mentioned. If I get one of these products it wouldn't be a replacement for play time, but more of an added stimulus. I got added Amazon gift card for my birthday so I may check one of these out.


----------



## lily cd re

Well now, how funny is it that you are planning to spend your Amazon money on your pup instead of yourself?


----------



## hollyollyc

lily cd re said:


> Well now, how funny is it that you are planning to spend your Amazon money on your pup instead of yourself?


Haha, I think I am now past the point of no return! All my extra money goes towards my baby girl.  It is so funny sometimes. Yesterday my boyfriend and I were cleaning up my closet and I found $10.00 in my winter jacket. I said "Oooo! Toys for Jasmin!".


----------



## twyla

I with you there Hollyollyc, I get great pleasure out of my girls so why not as far as the fetch toys go.... no clue


----------



## Dee84cali

hollyollyc said:


> So baby Jasmin always needs constant play. Even with doggy daycare, long numerous walks and play she always seems to have some extra energy stored up that she wants to get rid of.
> 
> I was reading a dog magazine and came across an ad for iFetch. I think between the puzzle toys, chews, and training this would be a good addition of stimulus and exercise (and of course, let me do some at-home work in peace and rest my throwing hand  ).
> 
> I have seen good and bad reviews of both and being that they are both similar in costs, I have been debating over which one to get. Has anyone ever had any experience with automatic ball throwers for dogs?



What puzzle toys would u recomend?


----------



## Charmed

When it first came out we bought a Go Dog Go automatic ball thrower for my sister in law. She had an Australian Shepherd, and had injured both her shoulders throwing the ball so much for the dog. We thought it was a great gift... apparently not. The machine made a loud noise when it shot the ball which was annoying, and it only shot the ball about 25 feet. We never did hear what happened to the device, but we know that it was not used. I can't really say if the issues were with the device or the operator, as it was a long distance gift.


----------



## Mfmst

I imagine they're like tennis ball machines with that annoying suction "pop". My dog isn't the type to be satisfied with any ball related activity unless a human is involved. I have one of those Chuck It ball launchers, which I still haven't used. I'm afraid I'll break a window. We play soccer or I use a Planet Dog (indestructible) ball with a big bounce to make up for my lousy throwing arm. Buck's experience with puzzle games is that in no time at all they are treat dispensers. A few obedience reps and a flirt pole are my low tech favorites.


----------

